# PS4 supports 4 controllers



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*PlayStation 4 supports 4 controllers*

In response to a query on Twitter, SCE Worldwide Studios boss Shuhei Yoshida has confirmed the PlayStation 4 supports four control pads at once. The PS3 managed seven, a feature which was very rarely used, and the Xbox One supports eight. The PS4 is coming in November; Sony UK boss Fergal Gera says demand is “spectacularly” beyond past console launches.

Source: VG24/7


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

When you buy the new Play Station 4 console, it comes with one controller, right? So, we would then need to buy the additional controllers (1 to 3)? Are pricing available on the additional controllers, yet?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Tripp what am I the PS4 guru or something.........why yes I am , Amazon has it listed at $59.96 a piece. It's a pre-order so not sure if this will be the price after launch but I'm pretty sure it will be.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

lol. Ares, you are my PS4 man! :TT

Thanks for the update. I guess to keep the price low, they only include one controller. Would have been nice to have a second already there but no biggie, can always get it extra.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Ares said:


> Tripp what am I the PS4 guru or something.........why yes I am , Amazon has it listed at $59.96 a piece. It's a pre-order so not sure if this will be the price after launch but I'm pretty sure it will be.


Why it just so happens you are the guru. I think all consoles should come with two controllers.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

JBrax said:


> Why it just so happens you are the guru. I think all consoles should come with two controllers.


I agree on both accounts - Ares as PS4 guru and 2 controllers should be there! :clap:

More than one person will play and if you have multi-player options for a game, why not include 2 controllers at a minimum? Costs most likely??

Either way, one has to buy that extra controller, right? Might as well save the time and just have it added with the cost??


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

tripplej said:


> lol. Ares, you are my PS4 man! :TT
> 
> Thanks for the update. I guess to keep the price low, they only include one controller. Would have been nice to have a second already there but no biggie, can always get it extra.





JBrax said:


> Why it just so happens you are the guru. I think all consoles should come with two controllers.


Thanks guy's I appreciate it but to be honest there are guys out there that have forgotten more about gaming then I have ever known.

Two controllers would be nice, haven't seen a console packed with two since the Nintendo/Sega Master days. Going with one control not only did it save the company money but created a revenue stream for them by having you buy the extra control.


----------

